# What time do you usually go to bed?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Self explanatory.

I usually go to bed at around 11/12 on a school day. Usually about 1/2am on a weekend. I want to get to bed earlier on school days though .


----------



## BlueBamboo (May 8, 2007)

Sometime between 10 and 11. I get up at 8 on workdays and try to make a point of getting up before 9 on weekends, otherwise my sleep schedule will get messed up.

I get made fun of for going to bed early, of all the stupid things. I guess there's something about needing a little more sleep than average and being responsible enough to get it that most people just find unacceptable.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

4-6am =]


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

1-2 AM, particularly when I am working on a writing project.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Early morning and I can't stand it!


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Typically early morning no matter what I'm doing the next day. I might have nothing to do, I might need to be up at 6am, it doesn't make much difference. Even if I go to bed early, I tend to have trouble sleeping until it's around the time I'd usually go to bed.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

No earlier than 1am. Usually more like 2-3. I hate it, but it's been a vicious cycle for quite a few years that I can't seem to dig myself out of.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i usually go to bed around 10-11, sometimes a little later if i'm talking to my boyfriend. i never seem to be able to get to sleep until 12-1 though.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I used to go to bed around 2am. I've gotten a lot better as of late though...I normally go to bed between 10pm-12am.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm on shift work. So, usually at the worst time possible, and with great difficulty.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i see lots of peeps that don't like their sleep schedules =( i love night time!! it makes me energetic!! =D


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Since starting back at school, it's usually been around 10:30-11pm (around 12-12:30am on the weekend). 

I like the night time, but I don't like it enough to stay up to 2am when I'd have to wake up 4-5 hours later~


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I voted " _Varies"
_


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

I go to bed at about 4:30 am and if I could do it forever, I would.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I _wish_ I went to bed at 11PM. That would be ideal for me. But I never quite make it. I'm always off by...a few hours, haha.


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

usually around 1 - 2 am


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

around 2am


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

2/3am .


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Usually around 3 or 4.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

10-12pm. Usually up for work around 7-7:30. Sleeping long into the morning is depressing, it's the best time of the day!


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

I goto bed about 1 to 2am, though I do miss when I use to stay up until 7am and sleep all day, no one would be awake with me and I got alot of time to myself.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

11:30 if there's class the next day. Othewise, 2am at the latest.


----------



## Ian231 (Sep 17, 2009)

i feel like i gotta get as much free time in my day as possible because i dread school so much, i sleep usually around 3


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Latest is 4AM, sometimes earlier though.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Whenever I feel sleepy... after I've done what I need to do.
Once I'm finished doing the things I need/have to do, then my bedtime is anytime after that. Sometimes, I stay up all night (especially if I'm talking to someone), and don't go to bed until the next evening.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I go to work early in the morning. I usually go to bed at about 7:30 pm and read until about 8:00. I then get up about 4:00 am so I can be at work before 5:30. The bad thing about this that it means staying up late is 9:00 pm and sleeping in means 5:00am.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Varies for me. Generally I will only maintain "normal" sleep hours temporarily, then they will fall out of place and I will go to bed early in the morning/midday for awhile until the cycle sort of completes itself and I start going to bed between 8.30pm-1am. Having two sleeping disorders in addition to insomnia doesn't help.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Usually early morning (1-2am).


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

10-12pm. A hell of a lot earlier than what I used to.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Usually around 11-11;30pm, have to 'work' 40 hours/week so I kinda need it =/
On weekends its usually like 1;30-2am though.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

On weekdays I go to bed too late (about midnight-2 am) for the time i have to get up (6 - 7 am usually)


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I try to be asleep between 1 and 2 pm on weekdays. On weekends it varies.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

1 - 2 am


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

10pm, 11pm or 12am


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

12-2am....usually by 1:30am now.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

10pm. i usually fall asleep within five minutes of going to bed.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I go to bed pretty early because I have to get up early in the mornings at around 5 AM or earlier, and I need a lot of sleep otherwise I'm miserable.


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

zomgz said:


> i see lots of peeps that don't like their sleep schedules =( i love night time!! it makes me energetic!! =D


I like being up late. I use to be the first one up growing up, but at the age of 18, I started staying up late as an act of rebeliousness, but then I realized I liked it, lol.

I also stay up late, because of the time difference between me and my online friends! There are 8-17 hours difference, so, I try to make as much time for them as possible and then I sleep til the late after noon.

I'm up between 4-8am and sleep until 1-3pm.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Staying up late is a habit I got into in highschool. Having all your family in bed and basically having the house to yourself is very nice.
Now I'm not sure why I do it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1:30am


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

days I work: 8am-noon + 6pm-10:30pm
days i don't work: 10pm-7am or so


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

1am-2am, normally. Sometimes earlier, sometimes later.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

12 usually, sometimes when i don't have college i might stay up until 2 or 3 am


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

10pm - 12am on average.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

11PM-12AM. I get up at about 6AM for school. I dont get enough sleep, but I dont want the next day to come :/


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I try to be in bed by 12am when I have classes. I used to be up until 4am sometimes when I had really bad insomnia for months on end.


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

Too late! I've recently been staying up till 2am to finish assignments. I should have learned a lesson by now.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Whenever I'm tired. Usually after midnight.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

12:30-1:30 usually


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I usually go to bed around 3 AM.
I love nighttime...I just wish I could fall asleep earlier sometimes.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

About 9pm, only because I don't have a choice as I need to be up early in the morning. It is horrible.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Since when is anything after midnight morning? I don't know many people that wake up before 7am and I don't know anyone that would consider before 4am "morning". That is early morning. 3am is still middle of the night. If someone calls or knocks on your door at 3am you say you got woken up in the middle of the night.

I have insomnia so I fall asleep when I can. Doesn't matter when sleep is since anything is better than not sleeping for 5days straight.


----------



## anonymo (Sep 11, 2009)

I go to sleep around 3 every night (although I have 8 am classes  ) but sometimes I pull an all-nighter just to fall asleep after I struggle to stay awake in my early classes.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Between 9 and 10, most of the time. Sometimes a little later. Started taking sleeping pills. I do a lot of thinking and rolling around in bed.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

11-12. that's on schooldays, because i have to get up at around 5-6 am. 
i love the night time, though, and really enjoy staying up late on the weekends.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Usually between 11 and 12. Sometimes earlier if I'm tired. I'm not really much of a night owl. I'd rather get up early.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

On work nights, it might be as early as 9pm, but usually between 10-11pm. On weekends, it might be at 10pm or it might be 5am.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

After the monsters under my bed go to sleep.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

7pm


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I forgot that I already posted in this thread, lol. Not surprised that my answer was still the same as the first one.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

same, lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

8 or 9 pm

What is there to stay up for anymore?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Midnight.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

Before 10PM; however, I start work at 3:40AM so I have to get up at about 2:30AM.


----------



## Shy mike (Nov 30, 2009)

Depends somewhat. most time around 10 but sometime's i have gone as early as 8 in wintertime. if i am up past 10 my brother asks me if i am off work next day. I'm a mornign person so even if i am off i am up 1t 5-6 am no matter what


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Dec 4, 2009)

I was born at night and have always been a night person.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Laaaaate. I always tell myself I'm going to bed at a normal time, but it never happens. I never learn.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Around 4 or 5 AM


----------

